
Ask HN: When was the last time you used bluetooth? - oneowl
Asking this question because I&#x27;ve been researching a bit on Bluetooth and on forums I&#x27;ve read a lot of mixed responses from people. Some people like it some don&#x27;t want anything to do with it.<p>This thread will help me understand what hacker news thinks of BT
======
fetus8
On my way to work to connect my phone to my car, yesterday I used some
bluetooth headphones, and anytime I send files via AirDrop I used bluetooth. I
think my PS4 uses bluetooth for the controllers. My Mac uses bluetooth to
connect to my mouse and keyboard. I use it daily, as I think a lot of people
do...?

------
Ultramanoid
Never ? Tested, many times over the years. But it's never worked reliably or
been useful in any way for me.

------
Piskvorrr
Multiple times today. Any other way of linking car and phone?

~~~
Piskvorrr
Also, I _think_ the "wifi direct" feature for sending largish data between
smartphones uses an initial Bluetooth handshake (authorization+wifi setup
parameters).

~~~
oneowl
is wifi direct well supported in phones. I know my phone has it but I've never
used it personally. Will need to check it out.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Depends; hinges on vendor support in that specific model. If it works, it
works seamlessly; OTOH, if _this_ doesn't work well on that device, Bluetooth
won't work well, either.

(Incidentally, sending files from featurephones to smartphones never failed me
- BT seems to be well debugged there, as it's usually the only local
networking option)

------
phillc73
This afternoon, driving home from work, linking my car and phone.

Earlier I had headphones linked to my phone via Bluetooth.

------
detaro
~5 minutes ago.

------
bobfirestone
10 minutes ago

